# FreeBSD can't see GPT from windows7



## none (Dec 28, 2009)

hail,

I have Windows7 alone in a disk, and now I'd like to install FreeBSD 8 on it. when I boot from USB disk, the partitioner says there is no partitions on it.

then I read about: http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/GPTZFSBoot and got to the fixit part. then gpt show ad10 says also there is no gpt in there.

just left try to create the partition from windows, and hope freebsd will use it. is ther any way to deal with this ?

thanks,

none


----------

